# Has anyone run Sophos on Gentoo?

## kands

Has anyone run (or tried to run) the Sophos PureMessage product on Gentoo?  Although Gentoo is my preferred distro it is unfortunately not in the list of supported distro's from Sophos.  We haven't started this project yet so I'm only polling to see if anyone has any experience with this specific combination (Sophos / Gentoo) and what their experiences are before we start down this road.

Thank you in advance for your postings.

----------

## Akhouk

Did you have success with your Gentoo/Sophos? I have the sweep client installed and it works fine but want to install the Puremessage mail filter etc. Did you have any luck when you tried?

----------

## kands

Hi,

We haven't started this yet.  :Sad:   The project is slated to begin around April.  I'll try to remember to update this posting when we roll it out.  

Let me know how it works for you.  :Smile: 

----------

## eagle_cz

did you success or not ? 

I didnt :/

----------

## kands

We didn't get it rolled out due to some technical roadblocks.  Instead we are now running two frontend ASSP / Qmail mail gateways and passing email through to our Exchange server which is still running Sophos PureMessage.

----------

## eagle_cz

I found many Pax related problems and libs related problem.

Trying to disable pax in kernel at the moment.

----------

## zeek

Sophos PureMessage runs beautifully on Gentoo (both x86 and amd64).  Never tried it on a hardened profile though.

----------

